# Pathfinder 22' Owners!



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I am now looking to buy a 2005-2008 Pathfinder Tournament, it is what I believe is in my price range and the boat has a great following. My Question is which motor?

I am personally leaning towards to F150 mainly for fuel and reliability but is it enough motor? The 200-250 hpdi 2-strokes I am slightly hesitant on. And it is pretty hard to find the 4 stroke 200-250 under 35k. Any owners want to take me for a test ride? I will most likely travel to buy a boat so I want to know exactly what I want before I make the trip. 

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

I've fished a good bit on a 22 Tournament with an F150 and it is plenty motor for me...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I will say that there is a "comfortable" speed for a boat.

On my flats boat I can get to 58 mph on a flat inshore water. Sure it's fun, but it's scary too. Ask too much more and the boat starts to "rock and roll"... sideways...

But it's very comfortable (but still too loud with wind noise) at about 32 mph.

It's a 21' flats boat with a 225 HP motor.

My next boat will be a little underpowered or just a little overpowered.

But 30 to 35 mph is plenty unless you are a serious tournament guy.

That pathfinder will go offshore, but not very fast in a 2 foot sea.

Buy a motor that fits your boat in your normal fishing conditions. 

The ONLY time I get my boat past 32 mph or so, is on the way home after I pass Sherman Cove and just have a little fun in the calm water (and I'm alone).



Jim


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I had the 20 ft Pathy with a F150 and there were many times I wish I had a 200. I don't necessarily want a bigger motor to go faster, but the bigger motor will give you a better hole shot which is important if you fish shallow water and the bigger motor will work less at a desired cruising speed than a smaller outboard. The F150 has a stellar track record but I would not have a problem buying the hpdi 200 as it has been a solid performer as well. I know that the 2003 or 2004 hpdi 250s had a problem but I think yamaha corrected that problem with the newer models.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Had a 2008 2200xl with an f250 on it. Couldn't imagine that boat with anything less than 200hp on it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have no motor advice, but those are great boats.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I would like to find four stroke power in the 200hp range ideally but it might be right over my limit. Hopefully someone can chime in and offer a ride on either two stroke or four stroke so I can get the feel. Thanks!


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Wharf Rat said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Had a 2008 2200xl with an f250 on it. Couldn't imagine that boat with anything less than 200hp on it.


Wharfrat, I have seen a few XLs with 250s but what is the real difference? To me it seems like it has less storage and smaller hatches? I really want that cast net storage infront of the console and bow live well. Decisions decisions


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i have no experience with the pathfinder model but i have been on alot of different saltwater models recently since i moved down here in 2009 and speaking as a mechanic and having owned a few dirtbikes i gotta say that two strokes are the way to go, they're just hartier engines no matter what the application is, all of the two stroke boats ive been out on hit harder out of the hole and throttle response is immaculate, on a side note the 2-stroke design lends itself to making more hp and torque out of a smaller lighter package, maintenance is cheaper and easier with most two strokes ive messed with personally and after working with them in the dirt for years they just sound and feel like happier machines.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Mfeldman said:


> Wharfrat, I have seen a few XLs with 250s but what is the real difference? To me it seems like it has less storage and smaller hatches? I really want that cast net storage infront of the console and bow live well. Decisions decisions


The XL hull was designed to handle the heavier more powerful 4 strokes. From what I understand, the Tournament editions are based on the XL hull, although I think it's changed a bit since 2008 and don't think the XL hull even came out until 2007 time frame. Up until then I believe they mostly had 20" transoms, the XL has a 25". Basically, if it has a 20" transom, it was designed for the 2-stroke engine(or nowadays the SHO also). The main difference is the console, the cast net storage and the direction the front side compartments open. Other than that, exactly the same boat. In the earlier years of your search range, I think they just called them the 2200V and they have a 20" transom. These I think would be just fine to put a F150 on, but if it's the updated XL hull with a 25" transom, I would not go less than 200HP. 2 stroke vs 4 stroke is really a matter of personal preference. I personally will always own a 4 stroke unless something with a 2 stroke just falls in my lap!


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 2002 22' Pathfinder with a 200 HPDI VMax and have been more than pleased since day one, both with the boat and the motor. My opinion is the F150 is not enough motor for the 22 PF, but I like the speed that comes with the 200 HPDI. The F150 has proven itself as a VERY RELIABLE motor. If maintained (hint) properly the 200 HPDI should serve you well. It's comes down to personal preference. If you want to take a spin on my 22 PF, I've got a charter to run Friday morning and will be happy to take you for a quick ride after. Will be at Pensacola Beach and done with charter around noon. 850-232-6752

Capt. WayneO


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wharf Rat said:


> The XL hull was designed to handle the heavier more powerful 4 strokes. From what I understand, the Tournament editions are based on the XL hull, although I think it's changed a bit since 2008 and don't think the XL hull even came out until 2007 time frame. Up until then I believe they mostly had 20" transoms, the XL has a 25". Basically, if it has a 20" transom, it was designed for the 2-stroke engine(or nowadays the SHO also). The main difference is the console, the cast net storage and the direction the front side compartments open. Other than that, exactly the same boat. In the earlier years of your search range, I think they just called them the 2200V and they have a 20" transom. These I think would be just fine to put a F150 on, but if it's the updated XL hull with a 25" transom, I would not go less than 200HP. 2 stroke vs 4 stroke is really a matter of personal preference. I personally will always own a 4 stroke unless something with a 2 stroke just falls in my lap!


Serious question...what is the point of having a bigger motor? Are the Pathfinders heavy and need more power? Speed and performance? Or is it just a personal preference? Is it like a bass boat speed thing? Love Pathfinders. I've looked at them before. Might be my next boat.

Peace.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2 of my good friends have a 22' tournament pathfinder. Both have a 225ss Yamaha. I couldn't imagine that boat with anything smaller. The F150 is a GREAT motor, I just believe it is a bit small for a 22' tournament.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I owned a 20 pathfinder with a f150 ran great! I drove a 22 with a f150 and got the same performance. Top end around 50 hole shot a little better in the 20 but the ride of the 22 was much better. The 20 will porpoise on you with the f150 the 22 did not. Hope this helps.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i've fished quite a bit on two different 22s - one had a 250 vmax and a jack plate, and the other has an F150. the 250 vmax was a bad son of gun - low 60s, awesome hole shot and handling. however, the F150 would push the other boat, with a t-top, in choppy water easily into the high 40s and gets up on plane plenty quick. absolutely exceeded my expectations. the guy bought a left-over from ship's chandler already rigged with the 150. i was wondering why they'd even put a 150 on a 22 until the first time i rode in it. unless you're a speed guy, it's plenty of motor IMO.


----------

